# Fireline Crystal



## Bubbel2000 (20. September 2006)

So, da in der neuen Fisch&Fang ja was zur neuen Fireline drin steht wollt ich doch mal fragen, wie ihr das ganze seht, noch gibt es sie ja nicht bzw. über ebay nur 50 Meter. Wer holt sich die Schnur und warum? Wenn sie wirklich wie eine geflochtene ist und gleichzeitig fast so unauffällig wie eine mono bestimmt ne feine sache für klare gewässer. Forellen und Barschangeln vorzugsweise. 

Ich habe jedoch die Befürchtung, dass sie ebenso verschleißt wie die alte Fireline, alsi die Beschichtung. Hat jemand von euch eventuell schon mal die Schnur in den FIngern gehabt, also die über den Ebay-Dealer?

MfG Steffen


----------



## honeybee (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Frag mal den Ghanja..........der fischt die schon ne ganze Weile und ist hell auf begeistert.


----------



## Veit (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Wo Fireline drauf steht, is auch Fireline drin. deshalb würde ich die nie und nimmer kaufen...


----------



## Bernhard* (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Veit schrieb:


> *Wo Fireline drauf steht, is auch Fireline drin*. deshalb würde ich die nie und nimmer kaufen...


 
5 EUR in die Frasen-Sau!! |supergri


----------



## Regentaucher (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Naja, es kommt ja immer auf den Einsatzbereich der Schnur an - z.b. für Schleppangler und Renkenfischer wird es *die* Schnur werden. Nachdem was ich gehört habe, soll die Schnur sehr gut sein. Alleine die Eigenschaft, das es so gut wie keinen Schnurstrich mehr unter Wasser gibt - wäre für mich kaufentscheidend.

Ein objektives Urteil kann man sich erst dann bilden wenn man das Material in der Hand hat. Vorher plattreden ist ja eine typisch deutsche Eigenschaft...#d 

Ausserdem ist die Fireline seit anfang/mitte des Jahres in punkto Knotenfestigkeit und Abrieb wesentlich verbessert worden! Wissen aber die wenigsten.


----------



## Bernhard* (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Genau Roman, erst testen und dann loben oder verteufeln!


----------



## Mad-Angler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Moin!

Ich fische ne Smoke Fireline in 0.17 (ja schön Fett|uhoh, aber ich kann nix negatives vom verschleiss sagen oder das mir Knoten abreissen oder sowas, bei Hängern reiss ich eher mal ein Stahlvorfach ab , oder mein Wirbel sieht aus wie aus der Müllpresse.:q Und ich muss ergänzen das ich schon fast mal mein Boot gekenntert habe als ich versucht habe nen hänger zu lösen  und das im sitzen und mit zwei anderen Anglern an Bord.:q
Klar die Fireline wird manchmal bissle fransig, aber isse dadurch gleich im Eimer? Ok, evtl. kenn ich mich zu wenig mit Schnur aus, aber so sind meine Erfahrungen von den letzten 2Jahren.

Werd mir aber ne Whyplash Pro holen in 0.06 (ja weil die net so Fett ist#6) und weil sie schon für 6.95€ je 100m zu bekommen ist mittlerweile.

Aber sone Crystal währe ja auch was für mich, evtl. fang ich dann auch maln dicken Barsch ???? Diese schnurscheuen Ganoven.

grüssle  Mad-Angler


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



> Genau Roman, erst testen und dann loben oder verteufeln!


Ich hoffe mal dass sie ein paar Meter auf der Anspo wenigstens zum angucken dabei haben.


----------



## Birger (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

@ Mad-Angler: die Whiplash in 0,06 wird fast genauso dick sein wie die 17er Fireline, kriegste auch keinen dicken Barsch mit im Kiessee 1:q . Aber vielleicht liegt das eher am See....

Was ich an der Schnur bemerkenswert finde, sind die sehr niedrigen Tragkräfte die angeboten werden, mit 0.45, 0.9, 1.3, und 2.7 Kg ist auch was für Friedfische und UL Barschangeln dabei. Ich werd sie auf jeden fall testen, man will ja nicht dumm sterben.
#h


----------



## spin-paule (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Da scheint sich ja auf dem Schnur-Markt einiges zu tun. "Triline sensation" und nun die "Fireline crystal" (die im übrigen, laut meiner Recherche in Deutschland ab Mitte Oktober lieferbar ist). Ist nun die _Fireline Crystal_ eine Geflochtene mit der Lichtdurchlässigkeit einer Mono oder eine Mono mit den Eigenschaften einer Geflochtenen? Und die _Triline sensation_? 
In manchen Dingen gehe ich gerne mit der Zeit... also freue ich mich schon auf Erfahrungs- und Testberichte (Sarkasmus EIN: Test? Ein Fall für H.B.? Sarkasmus AUS)
Beste Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------



## honeybee (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Wie schon oben geschrieben..fragt mal Boardie Ghanja.
Er kann Euch da bestimmt was genaueres sagen. 

Er fischt die Crystal schon ne weile (hat sie sich aus den Staten mitgebracht) und ist sehr begeistert von der Schnur, obwohl er kein Fireline Anhänger ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



> (Sarkasmus EIN: Test? Ein Fall für H.B.? Sarkasmus AUS)


:q :q :q :q :q 

Davon ab dürfte es interessant sein, die Schnur mal zu testen, nachdem ja die Hersteller/Händler es im Großen und Ganzen bisher weder mit dem Durchmesser noch mit der Tragkraft so richtig genau genommen haben.


----------



## Holger (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Die Crystal soll ja bei gleichem Durchmesser mehr Tragkraft haben wie die alten Firelines. Bin mal gespannt. Ich persönlich bin mit der alten FL in flamegreen immer sehr gut zurechtgekommen, und habe auch schon genug andere Geflechte gefischt. Deswegen verstehe ich dieses ständige "sch..... Fireline"-Gequatsche nicht...#d 
Mein Tackle-Dealer hat sie schon in der Hand ´gehab und war begeistert. Bald wird er sie im Laden anbieten. Is etwas teurer als die gewohnte, so 2,50 mehr pro 100 Meter. Absolut akzeptabel. Wenn Sie wirklich unauffälliger ist wie eine normale geflochtene, dann wird sie mein Hit in Kiesgruben. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Da scheint sich ja auf dem Schnur-Markt einiges zu tun. "Triline sensation" und nun die "Fireline crystal" (die im übrigen, laut meiner Recherche in Deutschland ab Mitte Oktober lieferbar ist). I


Gibt schon 'nen Thread dazu (der Sensation), habe ich gestern was zu geschrieben und eine Probebestellung läuft. Wenn mit den beiden neuen Schnüren Mono + Multifile dichter in ihren Eigenschaften zusammenrücken würden, kenne ich auf jeden Fall jemand, der sich dick  drüber freuen täte! :q

Mal kreuzverlink:
(Berkley) Trilene Sensation
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=74985


----------



## spin-paule (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Gibt schon 'nen Thread dazu (der Sensation), habe ich gestern was zu geschrieben und eine Probebestellung läuft. Wenn mit den beiden neuen Schnüren Mono + Multifile dichter in ihren Eigenschaften zusammenrücken würden, kenne ich auf jeden Fall jemand, der sich dick  drüber freuen täte! :q...


Ja prima! Dann kann ich ja demnächst mit einem Testbericht der 
"Sensation" rechnen! Übrigens, AngelDet, es ist immer wieder interessant und aufschlussreich wenn Du Tackle unter die Lupe nimmst und davon berichtest (z.B. kürzlich die Heck-Front-Bremse-Diskussion oder den Aufbau/Unterschied von Rollen-Getriebe). Eine echte Bereicherung für´s AB und an dieser Stelle einfach mal ein dickes Lob#6 !
Gruß,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



> Eine echte Bereicherung für´s AB und an dieser Stelle einfach mal ein dickes Lob


Auch von mir!!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Danke, sowas freut einen natürlich! #6 |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Schliesse ich mich an Angeldet. Deine Infos sind immer sehr fundiert und aussagekräftig. Wirklich eine Bereicherung fürs Board.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Ghanja (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ich habe mir wie bereits gesagt eine 125 Yard Spule in der 14 lbs Variante gekauft und sie einfach mal auf eine RedArc geknallt. Ich bin ja eher PowerPro bzw. Tuff Line XP Anhänger (gerade weil mein Vereinsgewässer nur so von Felsen bzw. Baumstümpfen strotzt). So gesehen ging mir also ganz schön die Düse was die Abriebfestigkeit angeht. Aber Schnurbruch oder Dergleichen hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Auch Gewalthänger konnte ich lösen bzw. erst nach erheblichen Kraftaufwand hat sie den geist aufgegeben.

Das erste was mir im Vergleich zur klassischen Fireline aufgefallen ist, ist dass sie einen Tick steifer ist, was sich allerdings nach ein paar Mal Angeln langsam gibt. Im Wasser ist sie so gesehen schon recht unauffällig (vgl. mit Smoke, Flame Green und Pink). Leider hatte ich anfangs ein ziemliches Blaualgenproblem, so dass die Schnurnur einen leichten grünlichen Touch hat (ist aber nicht weiter tragisch). In Verbindung mit einer 9400er RedArc konnte ich auch keine Merkwürdigkeiten (Perücken etc.) feststellen. Sie lässt sich gut werfen und die Wicklung auf der Spule passt auch.
Das Thema Abriebfestigkeit bei Fireline kenne ich zur Genüge und ich werde daher auch bei PowerPro bzw. Tuff Line XP bleiben. Wie schon gesagt: für Schleppen in klarem Gewässer wird sie wohl gut zu gebrauchen sein. Für mich als Uferangler ist sie wohl eher was für den Herbst und Winter (Aufklaren des Wassers). Wenns dann allerdings Minusgrade im Winter hat, könnte der Schuss allerdings nach hinten losgehen, weil Fireline und Minusgrade sich nicht soooooooo vertragen .... :q Da nehme ich dann lieber die grüne Variante der PowerPro.

Für micht ist sie daher eine nette Abwechslung (je nach Jahreszeit). Firelinejünger werde ich defintiv nicht. Mein Dad hat mir noch eine Spule mit 20 lbs Tragkraft mitgebracht - mal sehen wie sich diese dann letztendlich macht.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

ja ghanja, klingt nicht so klasse. so hab ichs erwartet, eben ne fireline die anfangs genial ist und schnell kacke. ich bleibe bei der stroft. fireline crystla würde ich nehmen, wenn ich in verdammt klarem wasser auf barsch gehe oder auf forellen. echt schade, dass es also doch keine undurchsichtige geflochtene gibt, die richtig was taugt. danke für den test


----------



## spin-paule (20. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ebenso vielen Dank für das Statement, Ghanja#6


----------



## Regentaucher (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Bubbel2000 schrieb:


> ja ghanja, klingt nicht so klasse. so hab ichs erwartet, eben ne fireline die anfangs genial ist und schnell kacke.



Wo soll Ghanja das geschrieben haben??? les doch mal richtig bevor du was in die Tonne kloppst!

Ghanja: thx für die Infos. Würden die Berkley Leute die Schnur mal richtig beschichten wäre diese auch für den Winter zu gebrauchen. 

Ich bleibe dabei: Schleppangeln und in klaren Gewässern wird die Schnur Top sein. Hoffe das ich auf der Anspo was von der Schnur abstauben kann...


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Regentaucher schrieb:


> ... Würden die Berkley Leute die Schnur mal richt beschichten wäre diese auch für den Winter zu gebrauchen. ....


 
Ich dachte mir so ne Beschichtung wäre unter anderem da, damit von der Geflochtenen kein Wasser aufgenommen wird. Gerade Geflochtene ohne Beschichtung werden im Winter dann zum Drahtseil, oder?


----------



## Regentaucher (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

war ein rechtschreibfehler, Burn

es hätte heissen müssen _"richtig"_ beschichten statt _"richt"_

Ich sollte mal das licht einschalten im Büro


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Regentaucher schrieb:


> war ein rechtschreibfehler, Burn
> 
> es hätte heissen müssen _"richtig"_ beschichten statt _"richt"_
> 
> Ich sollte mal das licht einschalten im Büro


 
Und ich meine Brille aufsetzen! Habe statt "richt" "nicht" gelesen |uhoh: |uhoh:


----------



## Birger (21. September 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Also das muss ich der Fireline mal positiv anrechnen: bei Minusgrade hatte ich mit der viel weniger Probleme als z.B. mit der Tuf-Line. Die Fireline hat im Gegensatz zu den meisten geflochetenen eine relativ glatte Oberfläche, dadurch bilden sich keine lästigen Tropfen an der Schnur, die dann gefrieren. Also wenns richtig knackt, wechsel ich auf die Fireline (10er), das geht prima.

P.S.: wer ist denn alles auf der Anspo? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.


----------



## spinner1975 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Moin , Moin ,

suche ´ne gute und dünne Monofile für die richtig dicken Forellen Dänemarks ( halte nix von Fireline ) ... fahre in 14 Tagen mit ´n Paar Kumpels die Forellenpuffs ab (richtige Anfänger) und hab mich gefragt , welche Schnur auch einer 9 kg Forelle standhält - so eine ist mir letztes Jahr abgerissen (lt. dänischem Verkäufer eine gute 0,22er mit weit über 4 kg Tragkraft)  ... ?

Da die Gewässer in Dk sehr klar sind , möchte ich den dünnsten Durchmesser wählen (vorzugsweise nicht über 20) , oder ist das unnötig , kann ich auch problemlos "dicker" fischen ..... ?

Hab da an die Super Shinobi oder Stroft gedacht , was meint Ihr ?

Tak for hjaelpen , Manuel .


----------



## melis (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Kannst ruhig einen dickeren Durchmesser nehmen, als 0,20mm. Also Vorfach dann eine FluoroCarbon Schnur, die hat fast den gleichen Lichtbrechnungsfaktor wie Wasser und ist somit unter Wasser unsichtbar für den Fisch. Das Vorfach sollte dann länger sein als 50cm.
Die FluoroCarbon Schnüre sind bei gleicher Tragkraft etwas dicker als normale mono. Und sie haben ein größerern Memory-Effekt, heißt für dich das du die öfter austauschen musst.


----------



## Birger (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ich nutze auch am Forellensee nur geflochtene Schnüre, man wirft weiter, der Anhieb kommt auch durch, Köderkontakt ist vorhanden und wenn man vernünftig drillen kann schlitzen auch keine Fische aus. Auch in Dänemark stört die Forellen die geflochtene nicht, man kann aber des Gewissens wegen noch 2m Mono vorne anknoten, dann klappt das.
Ansonsten kann ich die Stroft und die carbon x professional empfehlen, beides sehr gute Schnüre.


----------



## spinner1975 (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Das is doch mal ´ne Ansage ...

Aber soweit ich gesehen habe hat die Carbon x von Profi Blinker einen deutlich niederigeren Tragwert als die Stroft GTM ?
Da ich auf Spinner angle , verwende ich eigentlich kein Vorfach und bringe ihn direkt an der Schnur an - deshalb der gewünscht geringe Durchmesser .... 

Danke , Manuel .


----------



## Birger (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Auf die Tragkraftangaben der meisten Hersteller kann man nicht wirklich viel geben. Ich hab die 16er carbon x schon an der Blechpeitsche gefischt und damit kann man schon ordentlich dampf machen, jedenfalls mehr als ich für eine 16er erwartet hätte.
Aber wie gesagt, ich würde dir eh keine monofile sondern eine geflochtene Schnur empfehlen, macht mehr Sinn und du wirst mehr Fische fangen. Nur wegen der Sichtigkeit eben das kurze monofile Vorfach.
Falls du bis da hin schon die transparente Fireline bekommen kannst, brauchst du auch kein monofiles Vorfach, die Schnur ist unsichtbar genug.


----------



## spin-paule (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Moin, moin!
Kurze Zwischenfrage:
Was bedeutet für den Fisch "unsichtbar"?
Ist eine klare Mono, die 5cm unter Wasser ist und vom Angler nicht wahrgenommen wird, auch für den Fisch unsichtbar? Besteht nicht die Möglichkeit, dass eine "klare Geflochtene" durch die Lichtbrechung für den Zander als glitzernder Strich in der Unterwasserlandschaft zu sehen ist? Gibt es diesbezüglich wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse?
Und wenn der Lucioperca in stockfinsterer Nacht die feinste Bewegung des Schaufelschwanzes über die Seitenlinie/Restlicht wahrnimmt, dann müsste doch eine geflochtene, die durch die Strömung "schneidet" einen Mordslärm verursachen. 
Und trotzdem beissen Zander - auch ohne FC-Vorfach vor dem Geflecht.
Darum stellt sich mir eine letzte Frage:
Ist es überhaupt von großer Relevanz, welche Farbe eine Schnur hat? Ist nicht der richtige Ort, die richtige Zeit und die richtige Köderwahl (Größe, Dekor, usw.) der Hauptgarant für den Fangerfolg? 
Fragen über Fragen...
... was meint Ihr dazu?
Gruß#h ,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Am richtigen Ort zur richtigen Zeit ist die Hauptsache! 
Das sehe ich so, der Rest ist dann untergeordneter.
ABER: wenn die Fische heikel beißen und nicht im Fressrausch, dann spielen Details eine Rolle. Köder und Schnur eben auch. Im Sonnenlicht sieht alles wieder ganz anders aus, interessanterweise scheinen da klare Schnüre auch zu scheuchen - Reflexionen?, während blau-graue und grüne mehr überzeugen (alles Mono gemeint), Geflechte wirken voll Fangverhindernd. 

Also ist bei diesen Schnurfragen eins ganz wichtig: Sichtigkeit des Wassers und Lichtverhältnisse. Pauschale Gleichmacherei hilft da nicht weiter. Ein paar Wolken am Himmel verändern die Lichtverhältnisse.


----------



## Mefotom (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hallo,

@ Angeldet
Ob die Schnur soviel ausmacht? Ich glaube nicht unbedingt.

Ich habe Hechte gefangen mit gelber Geflochtener 0,20mm bei Sonnenschein und klarem Wasser.

Wenn der Hecht Hunger hat, schaut er nicht auf die Schnur sondern auf die Mahlzeit!|supergri 

Wenn die Räuber überfischt sind schaut es vielleicht anders aus.

Aber ganz so extrem ist es glaub ich nicht.

Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Mefotom schrieb:


> Wenn der Hecht Hunger hat, schaut er nicht auf die Schnur sondern auf die Mahlzeit!|supergri


Stimm ich Dir vollkommen zu, hat ja oft Nullzeit dafür. 
Allerdings kann man bei wirklich aktiven Räubern eigentlich alles incl. blanker Haken nehmen, das ist dann fast egal.



> Wenn die Räuber überfischt sind schaut es vielleicht anders aus.


Bei überfischt sowieso (wo ist es nicht überfischt? |kopfkrat ), aber auch sonst wenn sie es nicht eilig haben (=nicht hungrig sind) und sich das Geködere nur interessiert anschauen. Gerade der Hecht hat ja nun mal seine launischen Phasen, kann lange verdauen und beißt nur an wenigen Tagen gut.


----------



## Mefotom (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hallo,

@ Angeldet

wenn die Hechte nur spielen wollen kannste machen was Du willst, dann gehen sie nicht ran.

Ich fische hauptsächlich mit Mono Stärke 0,22- 0,28.

Die Fireline Crystal schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit genauer an.



Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

... und dann schau Dir auch die Sensation an, es lohnt sich!


----------



## plattform7 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Habe heute bei meinem TD die Crystal mal ein wenig beschnuppert. Der erste Eindruck ist sehr gut, die Schnur ähnelt einer Mono ja schon sehr. Mein TD ist auch von der Schnur angetan und will sie selbst unbedingt testen. Würde die auch mal gerne ausprobieren, wenn die nur nicht so teuer wäre  ...
Die extra super-truper-kalibrierte Version davon ist ja noch um einiges teurer... Na mal schauen...


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ich habe mir heute auf meine Rolle die Fireline Crystal aufspulen lassen.
Die Schnur fühlt sich gut an und ist im Preis auch nicht viel teurer. Wenn ich mich nicht irre habe ich 8€ und ein paar zerquetschte für ca 100 Meterschnur bezahlt.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hi #h 



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre habe ich 8€ und ein paar zerquetschte für ca 100 Meterschnur bezahlt.



also 8€ kann ich kaum glauben, wo soll das gewesen sein? Bei meinen Händlern schwankt sie zwischen 15-20€ #d


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen

Wie man hier sieht http://moritz-nord.de/angebot150906.pdf kostet eine 270meter Spule 19,99€ und der Verkäufer meinte die Fireline Crystel kostet nicht viel mehr als die normale Fireline.


----------



## DonCamile (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen
> 
> Wie man hier sieht http://moritz-nord.de/angebot150906.pdf kostet eine 270meter Spule 19,99€ und der Verkäufer meinte die Fireline Crystel kostet nicht viel mehr als die normale Fireline.


Also was ich da sehe ist smoke gelb und pink nix christel


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



DonCamile schrieb:


> Also was ich da sehe ist smoke gelb und pink nix christel


 

ja die Chrystel ist etwas teuer als die normale Fireline und den Link hab ich gepostet um den Preis der normalen Fireline zuzeigen.


----------



## plattform7 (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Also ein bisschen ist gut, ich meine die 19,99 für ne normale ist ja schon ein sehr feiner Preis, kriegt man jedoch nicht überall. Bei meinem TD liegt die 270m Spule von der Crystal bei 38 Euro... Billig ist sie also nicht. Vielleicht (sogar vielleicht bestimmt :q ) gibt es die woanders auch günstiger, aber dass man die neue für 10 Euro pro 100Meter bekommt, kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben... #h


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Also ich hab wie gesagt 8€ und paar zerquetschte für ca 100Meter bezahlt. Warum sollte ich lügen?


----------



## Regentaucher (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

also 8 Euro bei 100mtr - das bezweifle ich auch sehr...das wären ja ca 20 Euro für eine 270mtr Spule#t 

Bei uns kostet die original 110 mtr Crystal Spule von Berkley € 14,95 und die 270mtr € 37,95 Auf die Preise kommen noch 5% Rabatt drauf!


----------



## plattform7 (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Also ich hab wie gesagt 8€ und paar zerquetschte für ca 100Meter bezahlt. Warum sollte ich lügen?


 
Wollte deine Glaubwürdigkeit keinesfalls anzweifeln  ...
Hasste Glück gehabt, denn so günstig kriegt man die, denke ich, nur ganz selten #h


----------



## Der_Glücklose (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hi #h 

so habe eben in Kaltenkirchen angerufen und die "normale" Crystal geht dort wirklich als 0,06er bei etwas über 8€ los. Die 20er, 15 u. 17er im Moment nicht auf Lager ca. 9,69€.


----------



## Zopenhunter (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ich denke mal die Preise der Crystal werden sich in den nächsten Monaten langsam dem Niveau der normalen Fireline angleichen. Also weniger als 10EUR pro 100m. Momentan wollen die Händler den Hype und die Tatsache das dies ja wirklich eine echte Neuerung ist ausnutzen und noch ein bisschen Kasse machen. Abwarten und Tee trinken, hier im Ort ist die Crystal noch nichtmal im Fachgeschäft erhältlich. Und wenn dann rechne ich mit 18-20EUR pro 100m


----------



## Illexfreak (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ab wann gibt es die crystal denn überall?
mein TD hat die noch nich und der hat auch vile Firelines


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ab morgen


----------



## Regentaucher (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Zopenhunter schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Preise der Crystal werden sich in den nächsten Monaten langsam dem Niveau der normalen Fireline angleichen. Also weniger als 10EUR pro 100m. Momentan wollen die Händler den Hype und die Tatsache das dies ja wirklich eine echte Neuerung ist ausnutzen und noch ein bisschen Kasse machen. Abwarten und Tee trinken, hier im Ort ist die Crystal noch nichtmal im Fachgeschäft erhältlich. Und wenn dann rechne ich mit 18-20EUR pro 100m




Kasse machen??? klar, weil ja auch achsoviel verdient ist an der Schnur...

Und was wird dann aus der normalen Fireline, soll diese dann noch billiger werden oder wie?


----------



## Wasserpatscher (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

40 Euro bei Schirmer für 270 oder 300m. Egal welche Stärke. Das wird bei den anderen ähnlich sein.

Oder es ist ein - tschiep, tschiep - Lockvögelchen...


----------



## Zopenhunter (22. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Regentaucher schrieb:


> Kasse machen??? klar, weil ja auch achsoviel verdient ist an der Schnur...
> 
> Und was wird dann aus der normalen Fireline, soll diese dann noch billiger werden oder wie?



Wo ist datt Problem?

Wenn eine Neuerung auf den Markt kommt, sind die Preise am Anfang nunmal überhöht. Stichwort Early Adopters. Das ist in der Computerindustrie so, bei Handies, bei Piketime Jerkbaits. Ist nix Schlimmes dran. Da werde ich doch wohl die Vermutung äußern dürfen, dass auch die Crystal demnächst billiger wird.

PS: Ich würde wirklich gerne mal wissen, wieviel ein Händler an Angelschnur verdient. Wenn die nornale Fireline hier im Ort 13 ct kostet, der Onlinehändler aber bei 7-8ct anscheinend immer noch Gewinn macht, dann erscheint mir die Gewinnspanne bei 13ct Verkaufspreis nicht die Schlechteste zu sein, oder?


----------



## Illexfreak (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Im Blinker war ein Probierchen von der Crystal 10 m schnur ich fands sie ganz gut


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Illexfreak schrieb:


> Im Blinker war ein Probierchen von der Crystal 10 m schnur ich fands sie ganz gut


 
Habe diese aus dem Blinker gerade in der Hand, aber welche Stärke diese hat, kann ich nirgends rauslesen |kopfkrat ... helft mir mal bitte schnell #h


----------



## theactor (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

HI,

gute Frage - steht wirklich nirgends nicht..
"gefühlte" 10er oder weniger würde ich denken...#c 

|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Habe diese aus dem Blinker gerade in der Hand, aber welche Stärke diese hat, kann ich nirgends rauslesen |kopfkrat ... helft mir mal bitte schnell #h


 


theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> gute Frage - steht wirklich nirgends nicht..
> "gefühlte" 10er oder weniger würde ich denken...#c
> |wavey:


 
Also ich kann's drehen und wenden wie ich will ... finde keine Angabe ... vielleicht ist es die 0,04 ... dann wäre sie aber wieder dick |rolleyes


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Zopenhunter schrieb:


> PS: Ich würde wirklich gerne mal wissen, wieviel ein Händler an Angelschnur verdient. Wenn die nornale Fireline hier im Ort 13 ct kostet, der Onlinehändler aber bei 7-8ct anscheinend immer noch Gewinn macht, dann erscheint mir die Gewinnspanne bei 13ct Verkaufspreis nicht die Schlechteste zu sein, oder?


Viele Ebay-Händler verdienen allerdings kaum noch etwas an den meisten Produkten. Viele machen über so Standard-Artikel auch gar keinen Gewinn (vielleicht paar Cent) einfach um mehr Umsatz zu erzielen. Hier macht´s ganz einfach die Menge:
Je mehr Umsatz, desto höher sind häufig die Rabatte mit denen ein Händler einkaufen kann. Da lässt sich dann noch der ein oder andere Cent rausquetschen. 
Natürlich ist die Gewinnspanne bei Angelzeugs nicht so schlecht. I.d.R. liegt der EVP etwa doppelt so hoch wie der Händler-EK.


Zur Crystal an sich:
Gibt´s die Probe mal wieder nur für Abonnenten? Oder auch im freien Handel???
Würd mir die Schnur gern mal anschauen.


----------



## Locke (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Bei meiner nächsten Bespulaktion der Meefo-Rolle wird diese mal ausgetestet.
Dafür scheint mir die Crystal ideal.

Ma gucken.

Gruss Locke


----------



## heinzrch (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

hab vorletzte Woche ein Probestück fireline crystal von meinem Händler bekommen. Da sich fireline an fireline besser als fireline an Mono knoten läßt, hab ich dieses Stück als Vorfach an die von mir immer verwendete fireline grün gebunden (Doppelgrinner, 8 Windungen, hat sich bewährt...).
Denke, als Vorfach ist sie ideal, als Hauptschnur möchte ich sie nicht, da ich meine Schnur gerne sehe, daher bleibe ich da bei grün....


----------



## profifischer (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

hallo
ich habe auch die probe aus dem blinker. ich möchte sie nächstes jahr als vorfach beim barschangeln verwenden. welche stärke würdet ihr mir empfehlen.

hier noch ein link zur fireline  http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=947#12

mfg manuel


----------



## Wasserpatscher (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hm, als Vorfach wäre doch ein herkömmliches Fluocarbon-Vorfach schon genug, wenn's um die Sichtbarkeit geht. Zumindestens muss bei einem Fireline-Crystal-Vorfach dann die Hauptschnur auch geflochten und deutlich dicker sein, sonst riskiere ich einen Riss der Hauptschnur. Wenn aber beide geflochten sind, dehnt sich ja überhaupt nix mehr - naja, wer's mag...


----------



## plattform7 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Hm, als Vorfach wäre doch ein herkömmliches Fluocarbon-Vorfach schon genug, wenn's um die Sichtbarkeit geht. Zumindestens muss bei einem Fireline-Crystal-Vorfach dann die Hauptschnur auch geflochten und deutlich dicker sein, sonst riskiere ich einen Riss der Hauptschnur. Wenn aber beide geflochten sind, dehnt sich ja überhaupt nix mehr - naja, wer's mag...


 
Nicht nur...

Da viele ja mit der Abtriebsfestigkeit der Fireline nicht zufrieden sind, wird es bei der Crystal (zumindest der Standardvariante davon, also nicht Competition) nicht anders aussehen. Da schraube ich persönlich auch lieber FC davor...


----------



## Steffen90 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Zur Crystal an sich:
> Gibt´s die Probe mal wieder nur für Abonnenten? Oder auch im freien Handel???


das würde mich allerdings auch ma interessieren!


----------



## profifischer (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

normal fische ich durchgehend gefllochtene. da die neue fireline transparent ist, wollte ich sie als vorfach verwenden.


----------



## schnuppel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Als Vorfach auch lieber FC, ist preiswerter.Die Crystal wenn schon als Hauptschnur, aber da warte  ich erstmal ein paar objektive Meinungen von Usern hier im Board ab.


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



schnuppel schrieb:


> Als *Vorfach auch lieber FC*, ist preiswerter.Die Crystal wenn schon als Hauptschnur, aber da warte ich erstmal ein paar objektive Meinungen von Usern hier im Board ab.


 
Ihr habt es gut mit Euren reinen Zander-Gewässern. Bei uns muss immer Stahl vorne mit dran....


----------



## schnuppel (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ihr habt es gut mit Euren reinen Zander-Gewässern. Bei uns muss immer Stahl vorne mit dran....



Damit bringst Du es auf den Punkt, da bei Hechtvorkommen sowieso nur mit Stahl, macht auch diese Crystal keinen Sinn.
Ist natürlich nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Die Frage ist in meinen Augen:
Braucht man sowas überhaupt, wenn ja für was??

Geflochtene macht Sinn wenn man eine Schnur braucht, die wenig Dehnung hat.

Alle anderen "Vorteile" (mehr Tragkraft bei weniger Durchmesser etc.) haben sich ja über die Zeit eher als Marketinggags denn als Fakten herausgestellt. Vor allem auch da es viele Firmen mit der Wahrheit der angegebenen Werte nicht so hunderprozentig genau zu nehmen scheinen.

Nun haben wir also eine geflochtene (bzw. Thermofusionsschnur) die auch noch "semi"durchsichtig ist.

Wenn ich die geflochtene einsetze bei Methoden die eine Schnur mit geringer Dehnung verlangfen (Pilken, Gufi etc.), stellt sich dann für mich die Frage, bei welchen Situationen ich da eine zusätzlich durchsichtige Schnur wirklich brauche oder meine brauchen zu können....

Oder nochmals anders gefragt:
Unter welchen dieser Situationen ist tatsächlich eine durchsichtige Geflochtene besser als eine der vielen bereits erhältlichen guten Monoschnüre und/oder geflochtenen (und, als Schwabe, ist mir das auch den Preis wert??)??


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist in meinen Augen:
> Braucht man sowas überhaupt, wenn ja für was??
> 
> Geflochtene macht Sinn wenn man eine Schnur braucht, die wenig Dehnung hat.
> ...


 
Du - trotz Schwabe - fischt doch auch teurere geflochtene Schnüre (Quantum u.ä.) oder?  

Ausserhalb des Jiggens (hier will ich ja gerade ne farbige) kann ich mir aber schon vorstellen, dass diese halb-durchsichtige Fireline Sinn macht.

Betrachtet man sich beispielsweise Unterwasser-Videos in denen Richtung Oberfläche (Sichtwinkel wie beim Räuber) gefilmt wurde, so fällt auf, dass die Geflochtene weitaus sichtbarer ist als das Stahlvorfach - und da, obwohl das Vorfach einen dickeren Durchmesser hat!

Zum Fischen mit Wobbler, Blinker und Jerkbait in klaren Gewässern macht das meines Erachtens also schon Sinn.

Da es aber ne "Fireline" ist werd ich mir die Schnur trotzdem nicht kaufen!! :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



> Zum Fischen mit Wobbler, Blinker und Jerkbait in klaren Gewässern macht das meines Erachtens also schon Sinn.


Für Wobbler und Blinker braucht man in meinen Augen keine Geflochtene, sonder nda ist ne Mono sogar besser.

Fürs Jerken ist ne geflochtene nötig, ob man da aber - betrachtet man den "Krawall" den eine Jerk macht- eine "unsichtbare" Schnur/Vorfach braucht, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.



> Betrachtet man sich beispielsweise Unterwasser-Videos in denen Richtung Oberfläche (Sichtwinkel wie beim Räuber) gefilmt wurde, so fällt auf, dass die Geflochtene weitaus sichtbarer ist als das Stahlvorfach - und da, obwohl das Vorfach einen dickeren Durchmesser hat!



Dabei ist ja eher die Frage, was der Fisch sieht (und sich dabei "denkt") und was ein Mensch.

Wenn wir als Menschen das auf einem Video so sehen, heisst as noch lange nicht, dass der Fisch das auch so sieht. Und dann auch noch lange nicht, dass ein Fisch das als "Gefahr" wahrnimmt. 

Es schwimmt ja genügend an Algen, Gras etc. in den Gewässern rum, ob ein Fisch so "intelligent" ist, das von einer Angelschnur zu unterscheiden, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Das ist in meinen Augen eher aus dem "menschlichen" heraus betrachtet.

Bei "sichtigen Gewässern" etc., wo gerne unauffällige Schnüre empfohlen werden, liegt in meinen Augen der größere  Fangerfolg eher an der (vielleicht besseren) Präsentation kleiner Köder an Monoschnur denn an deren "Unsichtbarkeit".



> Du - trotz Schwabe - fischt doch auch teurere geflochtene Schnüre (Quantum u.ä.) oder?


Auch ein "teures" Produkt kann "preiswert" sein.
Ein Schwabe ist nämlich trotz vieler (nicht auszurottender) Gerüchte nicht geizig, sondern gibt nur nicht mehr Geld für Qualität aus als nötig ))


----------



## Birger (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

@ Thomas:
ich werde sie für Barsch und Forelle einsetzen, weil ich dafür ersten eh immer ne geflochtene Nutze und weil ich diese in einem sehr dünnen Durchmesser brauche. Leider geht es bei afst allen Herstellern erst ab 6Kg Tragkraft los, was mir viel zu dick ist. Dazu hab ich bisher die 10er Fireline genutzt, auch wenn die Schnur nicht wirklich langlebig ist, dazu knote ich dann noch 2m Mono wegen der Sichtbarkeit davor. Das bringt in klaren Gewässer definitiv mehr Bisse.
Jetzt kann ich dafür eben die Cristal Fireline nehmen, sehr dünn und transparent unter Wasser, brauch ich kein Vorfach mehr anknoten, macht eine Schwachstelle weniger.
Für Dorsch vom Kleinboot wäre die schnur auch einen Versuch wert, zwar beißen die Dorsche auch gut wenn man mit sehr sichtiger Geflochtener angelt, aber ich fange doch deutlich mehr als meine Mitangler, wenn die Montage etwas unauffälliger gestaltet wird (also dünne geflochtene + Monovorfach). 
Und wenn die Schnur wieder so wenig taugt was langlebigkeit und Abriebfestigkeit betrifft wie die alte Fireline, kommt die neue Stroft in 2,7Kg drauf, da kriegt man auch was für sein Geld.


----------



## Bernhard* (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für Wobbler und Blinker braucht man in meinen Augen keine Geflochtene, sonder nda ist ne Mono sogar besser


 
Ich bin die Geflochtene so gewöhnt und möchte sie deswegen nicht missen. Das Gummizug-Spinnen mit Mono mag ich nicht. Nur beim Forellenspinnen mit Spinner und Blinker nehm ich 18er Mono wg. der Sichtigkeit und gegen die Fischverluste.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fürs Jerken ist ne geflochtene nötig, ob man da aber - betrachtet man den "Krawall" den eine Jerk macht- eine "unsichtbare" Schnur/Vorfach braucht, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


 
Da hat das eine mit dem Anderen garnix zu tun. Sonst gäb es nicht so viele Hechtbisse gleich nach dem Aufschlagen des Jerks auf der Wasseroberfläche z.B. bei dem ersten Zug.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dabei ist ja eher die Frage, was der Fisch sieht (und sich dabei "denkt") und was ein Mensch.
> 
> Wenn wir als Menschen das auf einem Video so sehen, heisst as noch lange nicht, dass der Fisch das auch so sieht. Und dann auch noch lange nicht, dass ein Fisch das als "Gefahr" wahrnimmt.
> 
> ...


 
Von uns hat leider/Gott sei Dank keiner Fischaugen. Wär vielleicht manchmal praktisch. Da würde nur die schöne Diskutiererei wegfallen...



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch ein "teures" Produkt kann "preiswert" sein.
> Ein Schwabe ist nämlich trotz vieler (nicht auszurottender) Gerüchte nicht geizig, sondern gibt nur nicht mehr Geld für Qualität aus als nötig ))


 
Da steh ich 100%ig hinter Dir! Mein Wahlspruch ist immer "wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal".


----------



## thorsten73 (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hmm... Ich werde sie mir kaufen und ausgiebig testen und zwar deshalb weil mir mein Bauch jetzt schon sagt "ich hab Vertrauen in die Crystal". Das ist für mich wohl der Hauptgrund neues tackle zu kaufen. Danach bin ich schlauer !


----------



## Regentaucher (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hehe Thomas der Schwabe

Warum die Crystal? Ganz einfach...ein paar Statements wie ich das sehe:

nimm zum Beispiel das Thema Schleppen - bei uns in den Bayerischen Voralpen Seen sind die Gewässer ziemlich klar. Das heisst, du musst dir schon was einfallen lassen um die Bisse zu bekommen. jetzt gibt es zwei bzw 3 möglichkeiten:

1.)	du schleppst nur mit Mono - is einfach kagge, wird dir jeder bestätigen der mit Multirolle schleppt. Zuviel Dehnung und zu steife Ruten sind da angesagt – so haben die Leute früher gefischt. Zwar auch gefangen, aber auf grund der Dehnung der Mono auf viel verloren. Auch sind die meisten Monos zum Schleppen aufgrund der Stärke einfach ungeeignet Thema: Schnurbogen, Hänger, Tragkraft etc...

2.)	du schleppst mit geflochtener und montierst etliche Meter einer FC (FluoCarbon) an die Hauptschnur  und danach an das Vorfach. So hatte ich bis zum erscheinen der Crystal auch geschleppt. Wie bereits erwähnt – ein Knoten mehr und zudem sicherer Köderverlust bei hoch stehendem Kraut, Ästen und wirren Seglern. 

3.)	Crystal – kein Schnurstrich mehr, brauche nur noch einen Verbindungsknoten, weniger Köderverlust durch höhere Tragkraft, brauche nicht mehr so fest anzuschlagen bei einem Biss – d.h. ich schone damit untermassige Fische, weniger Schnurbogen usw usw

Im Bereich der Hegen Fischerei wird die Schnur sicherlich auf fast allen Rollen zu finden sein – vielleicht nicht jetzt – aber zumindest im Laufe der Zeit wird sich diese Schnur durchsetzen. Denn jeder der schon mal einen Hecht oder sogar eine kapitale Seeforelle an seiner Hegene hatte, wird nicht mehr so schnell feuchte Hände kriegen wenn er mal einen kapitalen Fisch an der Hegene hatte. Bisher war es ja so das die Hegenen an einer 0,23 oder 0,21 Schnur geflochten waren und die Hauptschnur 0,18mm war oder dünner. Manch einer fischte mit einer sehr dünnen geflochtenen, aber mit der Crystal sehe ich das ganze natürlich etwas entspannter....

Sicher gibt es zum Thema Spinnfischen auch Argumente für die Schnur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Birger schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich dafür eben die Cristal Fireline nehmen, sehr dünn und transparent unter Wasser, brauch ich kein Vorfach mehr anknoten, macht eine Schwachstelle weniger.


Das sehe ich auch so, wäre eine gute Sache. Zumal bei mir immer diese Geflecht/Mono Verbindung als Erstes gerissen ist und sich als DIE Schwachstelle erwiesen hat.
Hab mir gerade mal die Blinker-Probe angeschaut, schon ganz nett so ein Faden. Kommt mir vor wie back-to-the-roots: Wieder geklöppelte Spinnseide oder wie? 

Mal sehen wie sich die Schnur bewährt, bei den Berkley Produkten bin ich zumindest was die längere Haltbarkeit angeht ein bischen skeptisch, im Gegensatz zur Sensation (die ich ruhig einmal im Spinn-Monat wechseln könnte) ist die Crystal ja noch ein bischen teuer. Abwarten :g


----------



## fiskes (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hallo
habe mir die Crystal - Probe vom Blinker mal unter der Lupe betrachtet, ist flach wie eine Flunder, da kann ich auch eine ganz billige Dyneema nehmen.

Robert


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



fiskes schrieb:


> Hallo
> habe mir die Crystal - Probe vom Blinker mal unter der Lupe betrachtet, ist flach wie eine Flunder, da kann ich auch eine ganz billige Dyneema nehmen.
> 
> Robert



Ja schon, die ist dann aber nicht so teuer!!


----------



## NorbertF (25. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

So, ich hab sie gerade aufgespult in der Stärke 0.12 auf ne 2500er Shimano.
Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, morgen wird am Wasser getestet.


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



NorbertF schrieb:


> So, ich hab sie gerade aufgespult in der Stärke 0.12 auf ne 2500er Shimano.
> Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, morgen wird am Wasser getestet.


 
Super! #6 
Wir brauchen Praxistests und keine permanente Theoretisierung!


----------



## NorbertF (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ich habe ja schon geschrieben dass ich sie bereits gesehn habe in der Praxis. War mit nem Bekannten bissl Wobbler schleppen vor ca. 10 Tagen. Der hatte sie schon drauf. (Steht im dropshot Thread).
Die Schnur ist wirklich gut, trägt, ist nicht so gut sichtbar und ansonsten halt eine geflochtene Schnur 
Er hat auch gleich 5 (kleine) Hechte gezogen (war ein kleiner Wobbler da er damals nur ne 0.0x Schnur bekommen hatte).
Also ich bin schon sehr sehr angetan, bei uns ist das Wasser extrem klar, der Vorteil der Schnur liegt auf der Hand. Sonst hätte ich ja auch nicht sofort versucht selber welche zu bekommen...
der Preis ist halt noch heftig, aber mal ehrlich: wen interessierts ob  das Ding 30 oder 40 Euro kostet?  
Jedenfalls ist es erstaunlich was sich alles herstellen lässt. Durchsichtige geflochtene...unglaublich. Ich denke in 6 Monaten fischt die jeder.
Achja: mit den Knoten aufpassen...sauber binden sonst säbelt die sich selber durch.


----------



## ForellenMike (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ich hab' sie (in "0,04") auch probiert vor zwei Wochen. Gerade noch BaFo-Zeit an der Okertalsperre, *musste sein.* Fazit nach zwei Tagen UL-Fischerei: diese Schnur befreit mich aus einem scheußlichen Dilemma; trotzt sehr guter Tarnung endlich der direkte Köderkontakt einer multifilen Schnur und ein Anhieb über deulich mehr als 10m "sitzt" auch.
Bisher ging ich bei sommerlich "zurückhaltender" Beißlaune zur Mono zurück, dann kamen auch wieder* deutlich *mehr Bisse. Nur, wenn viel Schnur draußen war, habe ich wirklich herzzerreißend viele Fische gleich wieder verloren, weil der Anhieb eben nicht hinhaute. Das Problem ist allerdings bei (ultra-)leichter Ausrüstung mit den sehr dünnen Schnüren (Wurfweite) besonders groß.
Ich habe bisher fürs Forellen- und Barschangeln die FireLine 0,10 smoke mit ca. 2m FC davor eingesetzt. Das war bisher die dünnste Multifile (neben der ähnlich dünnen Quattron Pt Braid 0,08) und deshalb schon relativ unauffällig. Dennoch: der Schnurstrich im Wasser war einfach noch störend.





> Thomas9904: "Es schwimmt ja genügend an Algen, Gras etc. in den Gewässern rum, ob ein Fisch so "intelligent" ist, das von einer Angelschnur zu unterscheiden, wage ich zu bezweifeln."


Wenn z. B. beim Posenangeln die Schnur sich* mit dem Wasser *bewegt, stimme ich hier zu. Wenn aber beim Ziehen eines Blinkers, Wobblers, etc. die Schnur im Wasser* ein Eigenleben *führt, kann ich in deutlich beobachten, wie Brutfischschwärme sich teilen und eine Achtungsgasse freilassen. Bewege ich die Schnur seitlich durch Rutenschwenken, reagiert der Schwarm entsprechend. Bei Mono kann ich das nicht beobachten. * Diesen "Test" *hat die Crystal auch bestanden; sie ist NICHT ganz so unsichtbar wie eine Mono (oder gar FC), aber zumindest die Schwärme der Minis scheinen sie ebensowenig zu scheuen.
Die Forellen ließen sich übrigens neulich dennoch nicht "erspinnen", die waren noch auf Insekten fixiert, aber der 39er Barsch war auch willkommen. ;-)

Noch ein Vorteil der Crystal: es gibt durch sie* endlich *eine Multifile in Schnustärken, die wirklich UL-tauglich sind! Für die aerodynamisch nicht so optimalen unter den ganz kleinen Ködern war die alte FL 0,10 einfach noch zu dick und sie hatte auch eher mehr (echte) Tragkraft, als man hier wirklich brauchte. Mein persönlicher worst case Testköder ist da der Tiny Fry in 38mm. Ich verdanke ihm wunderbare Sommererlebnisse, aber er ist leider das genaue Gegenteil eines Weitwurfköders. Mit der Crystal 0,04 fliegt der TF ca. 1,5 mal so weit, wie mit der alten FL 0,10, das ist einfach ein Wort. ("Messmethode": Beim Einkurbeln mitzählen) Und ja, die Crytal 0,04 scheint deutlich oval zu sein. Ist mir aber völlig egal, das Handling inkl. Wurfweite stimmt.


----------



## friwilli (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Die Crystal gibts ab vorgestern zu kaufen! Werde sie mal am Wochenende testen.


----------



## NorbertF (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

So ich war wie versprochen gestern auch 4 Stunden Fireline Crystal fischen.
Ich bin begeistert. In der Stärke 0.12 ist das Knotenproblem auch nicht gegeben, hält bombig.
Die Tragkraft ist echt enorm, ich glaube die hält fast soviel wie meine 17er "normale" Fireline. Ein feister 65 Zander hat sich auch zum Testen bereiterklärt, Drill, Anhieb alles wie von geflochtener gewohnt.
Das einzige was mir auffiel: sie scheint sehr steif zu sein, das Geräusch beim Aufkurbeln von Schnur ist auch anders als mit der normalen Fireline. Sie macht auch nicht so starke Kringel (Memoryeffekt) und was besonders positiv ist: auch wenn die Schnur nicht ganz straff ist (hab ne Weile Softjerks ohne Blei geworfen) spult sie sich dennoch sauber auf und ab. Ich glaube das liegt auch daran dass sie durch die Steife gerade ist wie ein Strich.
Prima Schnur, wer sie probiert wird begeistert sein. Vor Allem wenn man wie ich mit sehr klarem Wasser "geplagt" ist.


----------



## theactor (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

HI,

thanx 4 the Info, Norbert!
Ich habe auch jetzt ne 12er drauf - muss aber noch auf den Einsatz etwas warten..  

Wegen der "Steife": im Blinker steht ja, dass sie frisch aufgespult noch "ein wenig steif" sein soll, nach einer halben Stunde im Wasser aber "weich wie Butter" sei ...?!
Wohl nicht ganz richtig, dann?!

|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Nun meine war wie gesagt 4 Stunden im Wasser, die ist immer noch so steif 
4 Stunden steif hehe, da muss man sich mal erst ein Beispiel nehmen...


----------



## spin-paule (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Kennt jemand schon die allerneuste "Berkeley Viagra 0.12"?:g
Beim Jerken absolut _gefühlsecht_...


----------



## theactor (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

HI,



> 4 Stunden steif hehe, da muss man sich mal erst ein Beispiel nehmen...


 |supergri 
...dann aber nicht semitransparent...|supergri 

|wavey:


----------



## DonCamile (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ab 14cent der Meter auf Grossspule alle grössen:
http://www.angler-markt.de/


----------



## Hooker39 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hallo,

war gestern mit neuer aufgespulter "Crystal" in 0.17èr Stärke am Wasser.

Erster Eindruck:

Wie schon ein paarmal gelesen, macht die Schnur einen sehr steifen Eindruck, auch nach mehreren Stunden #d 

Was mir für eine geflochtene noch fehlt ist der direkte Köderkontakt, bin ich von "meiner" Tuff-Line anders gewohnt.

Über die Knotenfestigkeit kann ich nicht meckern, selbst starcke Hänger konnte ich Problemlos wieder lösen, trotz "normaler" Knoten.

Preis: 19,95 Euro für 110m ist echt teuer  

Zweiter Eindruck:

Am Ende des Tages sprachen wir noch mit ein paar anderen Anglern, die auch den ganzen Tag auf dem Wasser waren.

Es stellte sich heraus das ich mit meiner "Crystal" der einzige war, der in Form eines 66èr Hechtes, was Zählbares vorzuweisen hatte |kopfkrat 

Fazit:

noch hat sie mich nicht überzeugt, auch wegen o.g. Preis, aber sie wird Ihre zweite Chance bekommen #6 

Werde berichten

Grüße

Hooker39


----------



## Barschfeind (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Das ist nett von dir. Ich interessiere mich auch für die Sehne. Aber so ohne Testberichte !?!?!?


----------



## NorbertF (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



> Was mir für eine geflochtene noch fehlt ist der direkte Köderkontakt, bin ich von "meiner" Tuff-Line anders gewohnt.



Jetzt mal ehrlich: DAS kann nur Einbildung sein, das ist physikalisch gar nicht möglich. Ausser die Crystal hätte hohe Dehnung was sie definitiv nicht hat.
Beim Rest stimme ich zu


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Logischerweise muß sogar eine nicht geflochtene Multifile, sondern parallel Multifil mit Ummantelung oder Thermofusion, noch weniger Dehnung haben als ein Geflecht mit seiner diagonalen Verzwirbelung, weil dort noch Streckungen gehen. Mit kommt eine Monotec Futura jedenfalls auch einen Tack härter vor als z.B. eine Powerline.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

...habe am Wochenende mit der 0,12 gefischt...
...steif ja, aber nicht schlimm....Top Köderkontakt!
...habe für 270m 39,00 Euro bezahlt...eigentlich normal für geflochtenen...
...werde Sie mir Wiederkaufen...
...beste Grüsse Stefan...


----------



## Maik (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hab sie mir auch gerade bestellt mal schauen wie sie so ist :m


----------



## Birger (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Logischerweise muß sogar eine nicht geflochtene Multifile, sondern parallel Multifil mit Ummantelung oder Thermofusion, noch weniger Dehnung haben als ein Geflecht mit seiner diagonalen Verzwirbelung, weil dort noch Streckungen gehen. Mit kommt eine Monotec Futura jedenfalls auch einen Tack härter vor als z.B. eine Powerline.



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Rein vom Gefühl her ist die Fireline generell sehr "hart", der Köderkontakt super. Samstag und Sonntag werde ich die 5 Kg Crystal testen.


----------



## spin-paule (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Vielen Dank für Eure Tests vorweg,
leider werde ich noch ein wenig warten müssen . Meine neongelbe Fireline ist noch recht neu, hält noch sicher 1-2 volle Spinntage und wird dann erst gewendet. Als nächstes will ich aber unbedingt doch die _Crystal_ testen. Preislich finde ich´s noch erträglich (z.B. 2 x 135m für ´nen 20ger bei Stollenwerk). Die Abgabe in 110m-Stücken ist mir, auf den Rhein-Verschleiß bezogen, ein wenig zu knapp bemessen.
Bezüglich der "Steifheit" denke ich, dass die richtige Rolle das schon richten wird.
Beste Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Eisregen (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hallo zusammen,

in der aktuellen AngelWoche (Nr.23/2006) Ist ca. 1m Fireline Crystal in einer Stärke von 0,04mm, als Probe.

Sie macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck, auch wenn sie noch recht "steif" ist, aber das ist die Fireline anfangs immer. 
Reisstest hat sie bis ca. 4kg überstanden, dann Bruchstelle am Knoten. Ich denke, ich werde mir diese auf jeden Fall kaufen.

cYa
Klaus


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ich hatte die neue Fireline in der Angelwoche(1meter aufgespult) und ich muss sagen dass sie sehr gut wirkt. Vielleicht füllt sie ja meine nächste Spule wenn ich wieder neue Schnur brauche. Auf jeden Fall scheint sie sehr unauffällig auszusehen und auch ein antsändige Tragkraft zu haben den wenn 0,04mm dicke Schnüre schon 3,5kg tragen......


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Vielleicht kann jemand das hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=87842
in diesen Thread verschieben?


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

*Interessant, oder:*



WalKo schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlas, weil in den Angelzeitschriften gerade die neue Fireline Cristal groß beworben wird, haben mich ein paar Forumsteilnehmer angeschrieben, ob ich die Schnurprobe aus dem aktuellen Blinkerheft nicht messen könnte?
> Das habe ich Heute gemacht, so gut es mit dem ca.1M langen Stück ging.
> Das Ergebnis;
> Durchmesser 0,12mm
> ...


----------



## Lofote (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Hatte am Sonntag eine 0,06`er um mit Waggler zu Fischen...einfach genial!!
Auch bei diesem Durchmesser hielten die Knoten, man muß bem Binden aber aufpassen da die Schnur, wie schon angemerkt, sich sonst selbst zerschneidet.
Aus Kreisen des Puren Fischens ist zu hören das man, wenn man denn Probleme mit dem Knoten hat, ein Kleines NK verwenden soll.

Werde das morgen mal ausprobieren, mal sehen wie Sie da hält.

Gruß Lofote


----------



## Hacker (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ich als Abonnent einer gewissen zeitschrift habe schon ein paar Meter dieser Schnur geliefert bekommen. Sieht sehr gut aus vorallem extrem dünn. Macht einen guten Eindruck auf mich. Bleibt bloss der Preis abzuwarten.


----------



## NorbertF (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

manche sollten echt erstmal lesen bevor sie posten...gelle Hacker?
Der Preis ist längst bekannt, einige Leute hier fischen die Schnur schon seit 1-2 Wochen.


----------



## BennyO (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Werde mir überlegen auch mal eine Rolle zu bestellen. Hatte sie gestern beim Händler n der Hand und fand sie nicht schlecht. Werde sie mir mal bestellen und reichlich testen.
Natürlich berichte ich dann auch


Gruß Benny


----------



## ForellenMike (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



Hacker schrieb:


> ...Bleibt bloss der Preis abzuwarten.


Zur Zeit noch recht unterschiedlich; ich würde mal bei Bordie Regentaucher nachschauen.


----------



## Barschfeind (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ich habe sie mir heute mal in einer groberen version angeschaut.
MIr sind 2 Merkamale aufgefallen.
1) Sie ist einigermaßen rund. P.S. der Verkäufer hat gesagt, das ist egal. So lange man eine Rolle mit Wurmschaftverlegung hat,
2.) Sie überhaubt nicht klar sondern Scneeweis.
Aber mit 13,99 auf Hundert Meter bezahlbar.


----------



## theactor (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

HI,



> 2.) Sie überhaubt nicht klar sondern Scneeweis.


 
Aufgespult schon - im Wasser ist sie "semitransparent"; 
auch gut zu sehen, wenn man sie einlagig z.B. um die Rute o.ä. wickelt.

#h


----------



## rainer1962 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

nun, ich finde sie zum Spinfischen (Gufi) am Tage nicht gerade ideal. Gerade wenn man auf Weite fischt, sehe ich doch gerne meine Schnur, was bei der C doch recht schwierig sein dürfte. Fürs vertikale, Drop shot o.ä. mag sie sehr gut sein (da werd ich sie mit Sicherheit auch testen) zum gufieren kommt sie mir allerdings nicht drauf! 
Was den Durchmesser betrifft:
jeder der eine wirklich dünne Schnur sucht die auch wirklich eine hohe Tragkraft hat dem kann ich nur die Ron Thomson Dynacable empfehlen. Die ist in einem Grün/blau, die 13er hat 8kg und ist um etliches dünner als die 15er PP oder Tuff oder gar Fireline....nur mal so just for Info
@ Det du hast gerade die red von mir, da ist die besagte Ron Thomson in 13 drauf, vielleicht könntest du die mal per Tragkraft und durchmesser "durchleuchten". Die Schnur die auf der Arc drauf ist stammt vom Juni 2005. In Spinnstunden kann ich das allerdings Nicht ausdrücken


----------



## rainer1962 (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

P.s.
ich weiß nicht wo der Sinn dabei liegt....eine durchsichtige Schnur und dann ein Stahlvorfach welches den 36er Durchmesser wenn mögl. noch überschreitet???!
Fürs Feedern oder auf Renkenfischen o.ä. o.k. aber zum Spinnfischen hmmm.....


----------



## friggler (1. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Schwimmt die Crystal auch - so wie die normale Fireline?

@ All Schonlängeruser
Ist die Schur noch immer so steif oder hat sich das mittlerweile erledigt?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Nun nach ca. 10 Stunden im Wasser wird sie langsam weicher.
Finde sie ist trotzdem etwas steifer als die normale Fireline. Find ich aber eigentlich sehr gut so.
@rainer1962: ich seh die gut genug zum Spinnfischen. Stahlvorfach nehm ich immer, weils bei uns mehr Hechte als Zander gibt. Ca.70cm Flexonit. Weiss nicht wo du da ein Problem siehst. Zur 12er Fireline passt gut das 0,2er Flexonit mit 6 Kilo Tragkraft.


----------



## friggler (2. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

@NorbertF
Danke!
Klingt gut, dann werde Ich mir wohl ein paar Meter mehr für Vorfächer holen.
Weisst Du ob die schwimmt?

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ja sie schwimmt.

Für Vorfächer??


----------



## friggler (2. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ja wieso?
Ich verwende seit Jahren geflochtene auch als Vorfachschnur.

Sogar am Forellenteich mit 3m 0,10er Fireline Vorfach am Sbiro und schwimmendem Mehlwurm -deshalb auch die Frage ob die Schnur schwimmt. (Wir haben Fireline Smoke gegen "unsichtbare" Schnüre wie Normalmono,Vanish, Ghost und FC. etc. getestet und konnten keinen Unterschied feststellen). Im Rhein für Barben (Whiplash), und in der Elbe nehme Ich wegen den Krabben sowieso Geflochtene (Fireline), die kriegen die Wollies nicht durch.
Weniger Bisse habe Ich dadurch nicht, und Karpfenangler haben das doch irgendwann auch mal für sich entdeckt.
Nur beim Brandungsangeln taugt die absolut nix, da gibt es immer Tüddel weil sich das (zu weiche) Vorfach dann um die Schnur wickelt-da muss es Amnesia oä. sein.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Illexfreak (3. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

Ich hab mir die Crystal auch draufgemacht und mein TD sagt auch dass die Schnure GeflochteneVoreile un monofile Vorteile vereinen das einzige ist der (noch) hohe Preis der Crystal.


----------



## Meeres_Angler (3. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

hallo
hat jemand die schon mal beim pilken getestet?
wie ist die so im abrieb am grund wie die fire line?
ich möchte mir gerne meine penn 975 mit 0,20 voll hauen für norge zum köhler gämmeln usw.
bei 500m kostet mich der spaß 80€ nur wenn sie dafür nicht gut ist möchte ich mir das sparen.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> @ Det du hast gerade die red von mir, da ist die besagte Ron Thomson in 13 drauf, vielleicht könntest du die mal per Tragkraft und durchmesser "durchleuchten". Die Schnur die auf der Arc drauf ist stammt vom Juni 2005. In Spinnstunden kann ich das allerdings Nicht ausdrücken


Das nehm ich mal als Aufforderung ein Stückchen Schnur von zu zerstören! :g :m


----------



## rainer1962 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das nehm ich mal als Aufforderung ein Stückchen Schnur von zu zerstören! :g :m


 

kein Prob, kannst auch umspulen wenn du willst(achtung ist nicht unterfüttert)|supergri , das andere Ende ist noch nagelneu, und wenns der Wahrheitsfindung dient warum denn nicht, interssiert bestimmt nicht nur mich, so wie ich dich kenne:m !!!


----------



## rainer1962 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

So Leute wollte noch was zur Crystal anmerken, ist aber eine reine weitergabe einer Info von meinem Tackledealer. Er sagt:
Die Schnur färbt sich grün wenn man in versch. Gewässern fischt, fischt man immer in einem Gewässer soll sich die Crystal so einfärben wie das dortige Wasser Obs stimmt????? Ich weiß es nicht wie gesagt habe ich von meinem Dealer mitgeteilt bekommen, vielleicht hat jemand ne Ähnlich beobachtung gemacht.


----------



## Regentaucher (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

hehe...die Crystal als Chamäleon Schnur

nee...konnte ich noch nicht feststellen das sich die Schnur farblich verändert. Denke eher das es eine optische Täuschung ist.


----------



## rainer1962 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

chamäleon wäre net das schlechteste gelle????
naja vielleicht hatte der Dealer auch schon den ein oder anderen Glühwein |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Regentaucher (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

würd ich verstehen bei der Kälte

obwohl es gestern zum Teil 16°C bei uns hatte...


----------



## NorbertF (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

meine ist auch noch weiss, hat aber auch erst so 10 Stunden aufm Buckel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Die Schnur färbt sich grün wenn man in versch. Gewässern fischt, fischt man immer in einem Gewässer soll sich die Crystal so einfärben wie das dortige Wasser Obs stimmt?????


Könnte ja nur sein, daß die Oberfläche Algen oder sowas annimmt, die erscheint mir recht rauh, hat keine abweisende Beschichtung soweit man das erkennen kann. Braun- oder Grünalgen könnten da schon dran haften bleiben, wieso nicht? :m


----------



## Steffen90 (10. November 2006)

*AW: Fireline Crystal*

ich fische die Crystal jetzt schon etwas langer.
nach ca. 10 Stunden spinnfischen wird sie weicher.
aber sie verfärbt sich auch (bei mir braunlich, da das Wasser sehr trüb ist) deshalb hab ich mir auf alle Zwei Spulen meiner Blue Arc Crystal draufmachen lassen. in klarem wasser bleibt sie weiß (konnte mit ihr wesendlich mehr Barsche fangen als mit der alten Fireline). beim Hechtangeln im Trüben Wasser konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen. ich fang mit der Crystal dort genausoviel wie mit der alten Fireline. Aber was mir positiv aufgefallen ist, das die Crystal wesendlich abriebfester ist als die alte Fireline.


----------

